# European Sheet Goods Sizes



## ScenicArtist (Feb 15, 2009)

I need to order lumber (birch plywood or equivalent) 2x4. 1x pine etc. for a theatrical scenic project in Italy. Can someone tell me what the standard dimensions are for your basic construction supplies?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

ScenicArtist said:


> I need to order lumber (birch plywood or equivalent) 2x4. 1x pine etc. for a theatrical scenic project in Italy. Can someone tell me what the standard dimensions are for your basic construction supplies?
> Thanks for your help.


 Are you buying here and shipping to Italy. This is confusing. but here goes on some standards:
sheet goods are 4' X 8' . 2X4 is 1 1/2" X 3 1/2" , 1 X 4 is 3/4" X 3 1/2 ".

You might Google all of this and get a more comprehensive list.


----------



## ScenicArtist (Feb 15, 2009)

I will be ordering and building in Italy. I am familiar with our (US) standards, but not sure how to specify in Italy. For Example how would I call out for the equivalent of a 4x8 x 3/4" sheet of birch plywood G1S.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

ScenicArtist said:


> I will be ordering and building in Italy. I am familiar with our (US) standards, but not sure how to specify in Italy. For Example how would I call out for the equivalent of a 4x8 x 3/4" sheet of birch plywood G1S.


 Well, you've got me, I only build in the USA and have never had to convert. maybe the Italian suppliers would be able to tell you what their version of a 2X4 is.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I found a UK site asking why plywood was still in Imperial (US) when the rest of the indystry went metric. Tell what what you paid per sheet when you get back. STICKER SHOCK


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Plywood is actually 48 x 98 inches it appears from the site I grabbed this from (US Prices)



> HydroCore BS1088 Marine Plywood 2440 x 1220mm
> 
> HydroCore Marine Plywood, Approved to the BS1088 standards, and very durable for most aspects of boatbuilding.
> 
> ...


You might also check this out from AWC
*http://www.awc.org/HelpOutreach/faq/FAQfiles/Metric_Lumber_Conv.html*


----------



## Vrooman (Nov 2, 2008)

38mm x 89mm is a metric 2x4
19mm is equivelent to 3/4" or 1x material
1220x2440 is a 4x8 of plywood.
Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## eirechippysteve (Nov 7, 2008)

well in ireland all our timber is in metric 4x2 is 98mm x 44mm.6x2 in 150mm x 44. 8 x 4 sheets are 2400mm x 1200mm.And 3/4'' is 18mm. but saying that our drywall comes in 8ft long and 1200mm wide so bit of both which is crap.All our measureing tapes are both metric and imperial.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

eirechippysteve said:


> .All our measureing tapes are both metric and imperial.


What a coincidence. Many of my measuring tapes are in American and Communist too.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> What a coincidence. Many of my measuring tapes are in American and Communist too.


 How Czarish of you. :laughing:


----------

